# garden centers



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi can anyone tell us if there are any garden centres in and around the famagusta area as we r going to live in Sotira.

regards tony and james


----------



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Tony and Jane

We are moving out to Paralimni in 2 weeks and I believe there is a garden centre just down the road from us, it's very near to the Orphanides store


----------



## Lindsey123 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there, do you know of any farmers markets in that area or any local markets that sell organic food,we are looking to move over to this area in October.Making our final decision in May when we come over to look at schools, I've heard of a good school just near orphanidies can't remember the name though


----------



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Lindsay

I am not sure to be honest, but I will definitely look out and let you know. As I say, me and my husband will be out there in 2 weeks and so we will be doing a lot of exploring. 
I will keep you posted

Thanks


----------



## Lindsey123 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Jason and Paula,
Thank you for your reply.Im sure farmers markets are the norm In Cyprus as with anywhere else just would be great if it was local, if you don't mind me asking why have you chosen Paralimni, My family and I are looking into that area ourselves or there abouts. I'm new to this website and I think it's great but I've noticed most of the posts written are mainly from Paphos, Limmasol or villages In between. Nice to hear from someone in famagusta region.
2 weeks will fly In I wish you both all the very best. X


----------



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Lindsey123

We chose Paralimni due to the location. We didn't want to be in the tourist area and need to be close to hand to everything as we will not have a car straight away. We are on a bus route and orphanides is just down the road. 
We have visited both sides of the island, east and west, and we just love the east side. 
We are both so excited about the move and cannot wait for a new life to begin. Would be great to catch up with you when you are over


----------



## Lindsey123 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, 
We are Looking into that area as my partners parents live in Protaras. They are not Cypriot they retired there a few years ago now. Protaras is great but like yourselves were not to keen to be in the immediate tourist area. We have 2 children 7 and 12 so we really need to be somewhere near to schools and local amenities and somewhere that is open all year round.We have done lots of research over the last few years so it's really a case of now or never, however schools are a major issue for us. That will be the make or break!!!! Coming out In May so hopefully the decision will be made then.
You will need to keep me informed of your move x


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

There is a garden Centre in Sotira called Sunshine Garden Centre, the Greek lady and her daughter ( with an Australian accent ) run it, they are very helpful and one of the cheapest in the area.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

There are many garden centers in the area. There is one right next to the tennis courts on the road from Dherynia to Frenaros (Christina is the owner). There is the one near Orphanides - Maria's - her son Andreas does landscaping and garden planning. There is one on the road from Kapparis to Protaras. There are a few on the main road in Paralimni going towards Dherynia. There is one in Dherynia near Costaris taverna. There is one on the road from Frenaros to Sotira. Sorry. I do not know the names of all these places. And I am sure I have missed many more.


----------

